# Thursday fiber funny



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't know if this has been posted before. Is so well I'm posting it again :thumb:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

***sigh***


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I love that he begs


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

:goodjob:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw this last night, and started laughing and showed my DH. He said he would totally do this if he didn't have to work.  I love him!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Humba, humba, anytime!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Darn that work SvenskaFlicka


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

SvenskaFlicka, if he has Jan 1st off work it would be a great way to ring in the New Year!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

But you're not supposed to spin until Roc day (Saint Distaff's Day), on January 7th.  From the 21st until the 7th, traditionally there is supposed to be no spinning. Taking off of work for Christmas and all that, in the middle ages. I have too much knitting to sit and spin right now, though.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

see, I do Roc Day differently! The traditon of NOT spinning until Roc Day was because spinning was DAILY, drudge *WORK *

and because they were festivalling, partying, and in general taking time OFF work (which included spinning) - but to me spinning is a vacation! 

So I spin every day I can - even on Roc Day.  But then, I work every day one way or another every day, too. boo


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, you're supposed to spin on Roc day, but not any of the days between the 21st and Roc Day. 

 

I will probably end up doing some spinning in between, but we'll see.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What happens if you spin on Roc Day? 

Would the cupcakes be bad or something?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's the history of Distaff day or Roc day Kasota 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distaff_Day


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The thing I find funniest about Roc Day is the men trying to light the flax as the women were spinning, and the women then dousing the men with their buckets of water for wetting the flax. 

ound:


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

Johnny Depp could show up any day, even without cupcakes and I'd still be ok with that


----------

